# "Cannot remove folder new folder: the directory is not empty."



## ethynol (Nov 26, 2004)

I am running windows xp (w/SP2) and have run into a problem at work and at home... I have trash in my recycle bin, but when I open (double click) on it, there is nothing there, and when I attempt to empty it (right click, empty) it tells me "Cannot remove folder New Folder: Directory is not empty".

I have searched google and these forums and can't seem to find any answers. Perhaps I missed it and someone can either answer or point me in the right direction?

Thanks!

Jeff


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

You've probably tried this already... open Explorer and go to Tools > Folder Options > View tab, and click 'show hidden files and folders'


----------



## Dorian Grey (Jun 7, 2005)

Maybe this will help

http://www.xav.com/scripts/installer/3061.html
http://forums.techguy.org/archive/t-398415.html

Is taken from google :smile: 

http://www.google.com/search?as_q=C...s_occt=any&as_dt=i&as_sitesearch=&safe=images


----------

